# Resistant Weeds



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A map of resisitant weeds and how widespread of a problem we have.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/map_shows_progression_of_resistant_weeds_across_farm_country_NAA_Rhonda_Brooks/


----------

